# Husband & his best friend



## mariascreek (Jun 25, 2008)

ok so my husband and I live w/ his best guy friend. my husband is currently unemployed, has been for about 3 months, so needless to say they hang out a lot. I get along with his best friend quite well, but I do not like his taste in girls at all.

well his friend asked him today if he'd want to hang out with him and two girls he is hanging out with tomorrow. I'm assuming during the day while I'm working. Well one of those girls is a lesbian, who his friend has had sex with recently because she wanted to know whats like to be with a guy. the other one is (I'm not making this up!) a recovering crack-whore, who flirts with my husband.

now I wanna tell him *nicely* that it would make me uncomfortable if they did all hang out tomorrow. Is that unreasonable? Am I totally crazy?

HELP!!!! I'm not trying to make myself out as a saint but I'm a nice person who has a good job, and it sucks that he sees these people as his company. Is it too much to ask that?

help!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 25, 2008)

ask him how he would like it if you decided not to go to work &amp; hang out with guys that wanted to be with you!!!!!!!!!!!!I'd doubt he'd like it so he should not do that to u!!!


----------



## fawp (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ask him how he would like it if you decided not to go to work &amp; hang out with guys that wanted to be with you!!!!!!!!!!!!I'd doubt he'd like it so he should not do that to u!!! That's exactly what I was going to say! I know my husband wouldn't like it if I were hanging out with my best friend and two random guys whowere possibly attracted to me. And I wouldn't like it if he did the same to me, either.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with the above posts and no you are not being unreasonable. I think you've got every right to feel the way you do and have the questions/concerns that you do. You should definitely mention it to him and see what he's got to say.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Ditto ditto ditto to ALL that was said... I don't think yr being unreasonable at all.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

I think if you just explain to him, he should see that you being uncomfortable is not unreasonable at all!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 26, 2008)

You are not being unreasonable at all. In fact, I think you are being too nice.

The three of you are living together. You can't dictate who drops by to visit.

But you do have some say about who your husband spends his free time with.

A recovering crack whore that flirts with him?!

If this were my husband, I would be reading him the riot act.


----------



## Darla (Jun 26, 2008)

All i can say is a can relate to the situation except for me it was before my wife and i were married, but we were engaged. I had a roommate that i shared an apt with and we were both going to be leaving in a few short months so it didn't make sense to find our own apt plus i would have been breaking the lease. My roommate did have share of strange friends coming by and it was especially awkward for my fiance not just for the girls, but for the drugs.

(but i never did hang out with ex-crack whores) not cool. I probably still owe her for putting her through that for the few months we lived in that situation.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 26, 2008)

You just need to communicate your feelings that it simply makes you uncomfortable. If you and your hubby have a good relationship, that all it should take.


----------



## Shelley (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with the others. I would definitely discuss with him how you feel. Please keep us updated. Hugs.


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you all so much for all your responses. Sometimes you really do need some advice to get yourself to see things clearly again. I truly appreciate all your help. And yes I will tell him that it bothers me and see what happens. I'll write what happened here.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2008)

cant wait to see what happens..

hope everything works out chicken.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with everyone.

Crack whores suck. UGH.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 26, 2008)

Does he see the light?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ask him how he would like it if you decided not to go to work &amp; hang out with guys that wanted to be with you!!!!!!!!!!!!I'd doubt he'd like it so he should not do that to u!!! Ditto. If it makes you uncomfortable, which i dont see how anyone could not be in this situation, then i'd tell him. I would't forbid him bc you're not his mother but a good man will understand to take his wife's feelings into consideration. I feel that you're being too nice. If he has enough time to be doing nothing all day then he has more than enough time to be looking for a job.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 26, 2008)

Everybody gave great advice!! As fas a plan B, I would be working like heck to get us our own place, and leave other folks to their own lifestyles..


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 26, 2008)

OK so here's what happened:

I didn't mention anything to him, I decided to feel it out and wait for the right moment. Well when I was working my he (husband) texted me and asked if I would like to go and hang out with them, and if not then he'd stay home and hang out with me. I told him probably not because it would be super annoying.

fast forward a few hours: I'm home, him and his friend walks in. Then he asks me again if I would wanna go, I finally say NO! and then best friend starts to confront me saying I hate the crack-whore girl... OK well now I feel like wtf I don't even know what to think. So best friend just left, husband is taking a shower and I'm typing this. I don't even know what to say. What an *******.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 26, 2008)

I say it is time for best friend to get his own place where he can entertain all the crack-whores he wants!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say it is time for best friend to get his own place where he can entertain all the crack-whores he wants!



YEP!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, so I'm assuming your husband didn't hang out with his friend that night?


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

Be frank and honest about your feelings.

Good luck!!!


----------

